# The birth of a new “empire”



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Thought I would have some fun and build a 2’ by 2’ HO scale railway. It requires 2 pieces of flex track to complete the circle. The track that will be the trestle sits on the same piece of plywood, I cut the plywood around the trestle, and used a belt sander to thin that section of plywood. A sharpie is used to mask the wood. The bridge will use the ties from the flex track, as I want the bridge to look delicate.

Tomorrow I will solder some power to the track, and fabricate a turnout. The turnout will be non-operational. I’ll then spray bomb the track....I’ll update as I move forward..cheers


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

That looks like a fun little layout. I'll be looking forward to seeing it develop.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Finished the track work, and spray bombed it. I’ll work on finishing the “bench work” tomorrow. The track work will be embedded into the ground (only the rails will be visible, and some ties.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that your pet sitting on the wood?


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Finished the box around the track, and am starting the foam landscape. Should have the form done by Sunday. My eight legged assistant has left me for greener pastures..😃


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

The styrofoam has been shaped, and I will paint in the next day. The trestle will be prepared, bridge abutments and scenery should start on the weekend..cheers


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Could you post a photo of the complete setup, I'm having trouble figuring where the track is going. Is it two level ?

Dan


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

The black spray paint probably doesn’t help, the grey ballast and sand will help after its applied. It is single level...I’m sure once the landforms are painted beige that will make the layout look like a layout The trestle is test fitted for now. I picked up a sandwich bag of trestle bents for $5....some work on a bench sander, and they speed up the process....I’ll add more to the trestle after its installed...


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Painted the base coat and the trestle. I’ll start ballast and scenery on the weekend..cheers


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very interesting thread. I'm thinking that the siding is not an actual working turnout. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice work there.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I almost finished up the ground cover (but of course ran out of glue)....
I embedded the track, as it’s a “look” I haven’t done before. I’ll add some more green grass around the trestle, and then start underbrush and bushes...cheers


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's a nice little layout!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Finished the ground cover. Taking the photo outdoors shows the colours better. The one benefit to a small layout is the way it can be “man-handled”. Tomorrow I work on installing the bridge abutments


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's a cool little railroad.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking pretty sharp, nice work.
Your "Empire" is coming along nicely.

Magic


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I searched through my supplies and found trees for the layout.







I use a rotary wire brush to scrape off the flock on the trees ( I just hold in my hand and scrape upwards, it removes 90 % of the material). I find on the Bachmann scenescape trees that the flocking is too heavy. I also have trees from Walmart that were well priced ( some have sparkle in them, or snow). A dark green can of paint, Woodland scenics “weeds” and a forest is created.







I also made some wild brush with furnace filter material. They will be trimmed and shaped after there dry. I find the airiness to be very good.







I will update tomorrow after they are planted...cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Finished....


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Running a small 2 axle loco....I’m going to use this layout as a platform for experimenting on. I’m going to “dress up” the trestle in the next few days....


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

A little video to show some action
https://youtu.be/JiDVjci7R90


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Photo taken from the rear of the layout. I will get around to weathering the flatcar and pickup truck one day....


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice scene.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I removed the trees, and added new trees. The old trees are going to be used for the winter layout, as once the snow is added to them (plaster) they can’t be moved to another layout....the bits and pieces left over were used for bushes...cheers


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i thought that lil guy was gunna fly right off the tracks hahahahahaha


----------



## cubalz (Apr 25, 2019)

Very cool indeed. I have a ton of HO stuff packed up as I have been concentrating on my O gauge layout. I think I may need to "borrow" your idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I hope you take up the challenge of building one (and posting here). This layout was built over 12 days, and built from scraps. The flex tack and scenery materials were the only costs in the project(and they too were just around). It’s also a great opportunity to use rolling stock that doesn’t work on my BN layout...thanks, and cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Finally got around to dressing up the bridge with some horizontal timbers. I also picked up a 0-6-0 Bachmann steam engine. The Bachmann engine will likely be used on the Winter Layout, because it will stand out in a white landscape...cheers


----------

